# Is this normal? (?URGENT?)



## Ellix0r (Feb 26, 2022)

I just got my first mantis today. It's a hierodula membranacea. I'm pretty sure it has molted once or twice before i got him (i got hima a reptile expo). I'm new to these guys so i could be wrong.
I fed him around 5 flightless fruitflies, but i don't know if he ate all. But now later today i put him in a dark spot cause i wanted him to go to sleep. He went up to the top of the enclosure and just kinda sat upside down. He is now turning more and more white (almost completely white now). He is still swaying and turning his head to look at me whenever i take a look at him, so he's a little active. Is this molting behavior? he's not hanging just standing normally upside down.

(i know the picture is really bad, i just don't wanna take him out and stress him. btw the whole terrarium isn't misted like that, only right there so he can drink it)
UPDATE:
i got worried so i took him out of the enclosure. He started getting more active and he even started to jump around. Somehow his color started coming back?? his legs became all brown, and i think i even saw a hint of red and green coming in. I just put him back and his legs are now a red color, but the rest just seems white. I'm starting to think this is about his enclosure maybe? i'll add some pics of it, and how he looked when i took him out.

ALSO SORRY IF I USED WRONG TAG


----------



## agent A (Feb 26, 2022)

he looks fine to me


----------



## The Wolven (Feb 27, 2022)

The color of a mantis can also change depending on lighting. They're still the same color but the lighting can reflect different hues on them back. My Carolina mantis could look green or blue sometimes.


----------

